# Uber Office Had Separate Bathrooms for Drivers and ‘Employees’



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...-separate-bathrooms-for-drivers-and-employees


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I assume the partners have the nicer restroom.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I assume the partners have the nicer restroom.


It's probably just an illusion caused by the angle the picture was taken, but I feel like even adjusting for the angle the partner door is slightly larger than the employee door. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Elephant said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...-separate-bathrooms-for-drivers-and-employees


I have to wonder if they tackle a "partner" who uses the wrong one. I'd go in both just to see if they're different.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

It speaks volumes about Uber's attitude and culture. And it was no mistake.

Kinda reminds me of something, though. Can't quite put my finger on it...

Oh, Yeah.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have to wonder if they tackle a "partner" who uses the wrong one. I'd go in both just to see if they're different.


Since it's not divided by gender it's probably a single occupancy restroom, so they're probably pretty much identical.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Since it's not divided by gender it's probably a single occupancy restroom, so they're probably pretty much identical.


"Separate but equal," you might say?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "Separate but equal," you might say?


I get the feeling that there's a "modern day slavery" insinuation being made here but I just can't quite put my finger on it... &#129300;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

So..................

Erika is pro employee label vs 1099 I’m guessing.

most work places have bathrooms for their employees and their customers.

some work places (Not mine) allow their workers to have the privilege of a bathroom separate from the one for customers.

Unless one bathroom is clearly better then the other does it matter? And whose to stop a partner from going to the employee bathroom? That’s like trying to stop the men from using the women’s bathroom (happens more often then I’d like).


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I get the feeling that there's a "modern day slavery" insinuation being made here but I just can't quite put my finger on it... &#129300;


https://americanhistory.si.edu/brown/history/1-segregated/separate-but-equal.html


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It speaks volumes about Uber's attitude and culture. And it was no mistake.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of something, though. Can't quite put my finger on it...
> 
> ...


i agree , it shows exactly what they think of the drivers


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It speaks volumes about Uber's attitude and culture. And it was no mistake.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of something, though. Can't quite put my finger on it...
> 
> ...


2019 version, sometimes life is weird












sellkatsell44 said:


> So..................
> 
> Erika is pro employee label vs 1099 I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


I've taken a dump or two in the ladies bathroom in my life. &#128169;☺

I may have even gotten laid in one or two ladies bathroom in my life but that neither here or there.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 2019 version, sometimes life is weird
> 
> View attachment 384857
> 
> ...


As long as you clean up after yourself idrgaf.

it was the ahole who sprayed all over the seat/floor that made this sign possible:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 2019 version, sometimes life is weird
> 
> View attachment 384857
> 
> ...


My new favorite...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My new favorite...
> 
> View attachment 384866


Medusa needs to be careful not to look in the mirror, though...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

My cab company had separate bathrooms for drivers and office employees.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Using the term "partner" fraudulently even when discriminating lmao

People can lie when "companies" do it's fraud & illegal yet every email calls me a "partner"

Here's what they really think about you


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So..................
> 
> Erika is pro employee label vs 1099 I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


Either way you're are in a crappie situation.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

That's because "their" shite don't stink !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have to wonder if they tackle a "partner" who uses the wrong one. I'd go in both just to see if they're different.


Ide go crap in the sink &#128513;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> *every email calls me a "partner"*


Only because they haven't met You


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ide go crap in the sink &#128513;


I doubt there is even a sink in the 'Partners' room, a sinkhole perhaps, a hole in the ground, but that's about it.

.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I doubt there is even a sink in the 'Partners' room, a sinkhole perhaps, a hole in the ground, but that's about it.
> 
> .


I meant in the employee one


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

most drivers think they are employees.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Of course they see us as below them. How else would they justify continuous cuts to pay for the last 3 years?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Elephant said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...-separate-bathrooms-for-drivers-and-employees


Harkening back to the days when their were bathrooms for white people and bathrooms for black people,.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

they may also have different coffee for the employees. kind of like different water fountains for different folk.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

That's horrible, I mean we should really care about bathrooms in this country. I would bet a dollar the drivers are pigs in general and the employees got tired of it.

1st world problems 🙄


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

at least they are non-gender conforming, so very progressive.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

If you identify as an employee; can you use the employee bathroom?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I have been to the toilet at the local GLH. Pretty gross. Segregating them was wrong but you can bet your bottom dollar that in the employee toilet users did not piss on the floor, on the seat etc.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have been to the toilet at the local GLH. Pretty gross. Segregating them was wrong but you can bet your bottom dollar that in the employee toilet users did not piss on the floor, on the seat etc.


I expect the drivers were making a statement / giving feedback / reaching out.

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have been to the toilet at the local GLH. Pretty gross. Segregating them was wrong but you can bet your bottom dollar that in the employee toilet users did not piss on the floor, on the seat etc.


Use the employee one.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I mean, can anyone who has used the johns at the airport waiting lots really blame them? They don't want to share their facilities with cretins who can't figure out their pee and poo goes into the big hole.



1.5xorbust said:


> I assume the partners have the nicer restroom.


Maybe but the employees don't have to bring their own toilet paper. At least the poster inside the restroom is inspiring... 'Uber: Give a shit, don't take one!'


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I hope a driver dropped a deuce in the urinal of the employee bathroom.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Use the employee one.


They would have had that locked up tighter than Fort Knox


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I wouldn’t have problem if they would put 🐜 logo at the bathroom. That would it been more acceptable.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They would have had that locked up tighter than Fort Knox


I would go anyways.

lock nothing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm ****ing dieing &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

No they didnt &#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀

Make a seperate bathroom for us dirty, filthy drivers &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It speaks volumes about Uber's attitude and culture. And it was no mistake.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of something, though. Can't quite put my finger on it...
> 
> ...


I thought the EXACT thing &#129315;&#129318;‍♀


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm @@@@ing dieing &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> No they didnt &#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀
> 
> ...


In 25 days Uber won't have this problem in CA - we'll all be their employees lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In 25 days Uber won't have this problem in CA - we'll all be their employees lol


Really 25 days...

Do I need to do anything &#129300; or just wake up and I'm an employee.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Make a seperate bathroom for us dirty, filthy drivers &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


 I'm surprised they don't just take a porta potty for the drivers :biggrin: and clean it once a week


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This thread is a goldmine. I still cant believe they made a separate bathroom for those that are beneath them &#128514;


doyousensehumor said:


> I'm surprised they don't just take a porta potty for the drivers :biggrin: and clean it once a week


&#129315; Make us feel at home and no place to wash hands.

Oh wait we can use the hose outside &#129315;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In 25 days Uber won't have this problem in CA - we'll all be their employees lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 386116


Whoawaitwhat... you're saying Uber is _not_ going to obey the law? &#129327;

This cannot be! I receive many messages from them saying that as an Uber driver I must obey all state and local laws and regulations.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Elephant said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...-separate-bathrooms-for-drivers-and-employees


Uber is the most ethically challenged company lol


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Does your dog go in the same bathroom as you?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

New2This said:


> I hope a driver dropped a deuce in the urinal of the employee bathroom.


After eating subway.....


----------

